# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Top 1 công ty dịch thuật công chứng

## Trans24h

Bằng các sản phẩm và dịch vụ chất lượng khác biệt là thành quả của trí tuệ và chất xám, Công Ty Dịch Thuật Trans24h Quốc Tế nỗ lực phấn đấu để thực hiện được khát vọng vươn cao, vươn xa, trở thành công ty dịch thuật lớn, tầm vóc trong khu vực và quốc tế, khẳng định uy tín và sự xuất sắc của mình trên thị trường dịch thuật...

* Lịch sử hình thắng lợi ty dịch thuật cônng chứng 24h*

 Công Ty Dịch Thuật Trans24h được thành lập tháng 1 năm 2008 với bề dày 8 năm kinh nghiệm. Ngay từ những ngày đầu hoạt động, Dịch Thuật Trans24h đã luôn chú trọng và nỗ lực xây dựng được đội ngũ các chuyên gia dịch thuật và phiên dịch được đào tạo bài bản, chuyên nghiệp, yêu nghề, giàu tâm huyết và kinh nghiệm thực tế.

 Trong những năm qua, uy tín và chất lượng dịch vụ đã giúp Dịch Thuật Trans24h đạt được những thành công đáng tự hào trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật và phiên dịch chuyên nghiệp. Thành công lớn nhất của chúng tôi là niềm tin và mối quan hệ bền vững với khách hàng và đối tác mà chúng tôi đang có.

*Các dự án lớn của dịch thuật Trans24h*

 Những dự án dịch thuật và phiên dịch đa chuyên ngành như tài chính, ngân hàng, bảo hiểm, y tế, xây dựng... mà dịch thuật Trans24h đã thực hiện thành công đều được khách hàng đánh giá cao và tín nhiệm. Những khách hàng tiêu biểu tín nhiệm dịch vụ của Trans24h bao gồm: Ngân hàng BIDV, Ngân hàng PVcomBank, Bộ Khoa Học và Công Nghệ, Bộ Kế Hoạch và Đầu Tư, Tổng Cục Hải Quan, Tổng Cục Dự Trữ Quốc Gia, Tập đoàn FPT, group Bảo Sơn, Đại sứ quán Phần Lan, Care International, Tập Đoàn Sumitomo, Panasonic Vietnam, Nokia Vietnam, Abbot, Siemens,...

*Định hình phát triển của dịch thuật Trans24h*

 Để giữ vững và phát triển niềm tin đó, Dịch Thuật Trans24h sẽ tiếp tục phát huy tính chuyên nghiệp, tối ưu hóa đội ngũ nhân sự, dịch vụ khách hàng, quy trình và công nghệ kiểm soát chất lượng, giữ gìn và phát triển đạo đức kinh doanh để mang đến những sản phẩm và dịch vụ dịch thuật xuất sắc, hiệu quả kinh tế cao nhất, làm khách hàng hài lòng nhất, đồng thời thực hiện khát vọng vươn cao, vươn xa, khẳng định chắc chắn vị thế và tầm vóc của Dịch Thuật Trans24h trên thị trường dịch thuật Việt Nam và quốc tế.


[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image001.jpg[/img]


*Dịch vụ dịch thuật và phiên dịch chính của Dịch Thuật Trans24h:*

 Chúng tôi cung cấp các dịch vụ sau đây đảm bảo chất lượng và giá cả cực kỳ cạnh tranh

*Dịch thuật đa ngôn ngữ:*

 ------------

 Dịch thuật tiếng Anh

 Dịch thuật tiếng Nhật

 Dịch thuật tiếng Hàn

 Dịch thuật tiếng Trung

 v.v...

*Dịch thuật Đa ngành nghề:*

 -----------

 Dịch thuật ngân hàng

 Dịch thuật bảo hiểm

 Dịch thuật y tế

 Dịch thuật xây dựng

 Dịch dự án

 Dịch tài liệu thầu

 Dịch hồ sơ năng lực

 Dịch thuật công chứng

 Dịch thuật tài chính - kinh tế

 v.v.....


 Phiên dịch nhiều loại hình - ngôn ngữ:

 ----------

 Phiên dịch tiếng Anh

 Phiên dịch tiếng Nhật - Hàn - Trung - Pháp - v.v....

 Phiên dịch hội thảo - hội nghị - cuộc họp

 Phiên dịch nhà máy - công trường

 Phiên dịch đàm phán...

 Quý khách hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và sử dụng dịch vụ dịch thuật và phiên dịch một cách nhanh nhất, thuận tiện nhất và hiệu quả nhất.

 Dịch Thuật chúng tôi sẽ là nơi quý khách đầu tư đúng đắn cho Dịch Thuật!


 CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH THUẬT CÔNG CHỨNG 24H

 Hotline: 0948 944 222

 Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

*[replacer_a]*

https://www.scoop.it/u/d-ch-thu-t-co...-phap-trans24h

----------

